# Where can I buy 3M reflective ink ?



## jgabby

Hi,

Do you know where I can buy this ink ?

I need to make some safety jacket.

Thks


----------



## SoulDoubt

Im also VERY interested in where to i can find 3M ink! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jgabby

Nobody knows ?? with all talented people on this forum, someone should have the anwser.

Thks


----------



## mota

Well! If its not a very complicated design you can buy the 3m reflective material and "cadcut" it on vinyl cutter. I did the job for a manufacturer so don't know about the supplier. I don't think it will be very difficult to find a supplier of anything anymore, thanks to internet.


----------



## RichardGreaves

Inks

3M™ Reflective Ink for Textiles - Series 8000 

Inks are composed of a water-based (latex) ink base combined with retroreflective lenses. They are used for direct screen printing onto fabric for decorative, reflective images.


----------



## jgabby

Hi,

Do you know where to buy it, I browse google but can not figure out !

Thks


----------



## RichardGreaves

jgabby said:


> Do you know where to buy it, I browse google but can not figure out!


In the link I provided above, there is a box on the upper right called "Where To Buy" 
Where to Buy
eStore


----------



## jgabby

At last...

reply from 3M :

We have received your inquiry about 3M(TM) Reflective Ink for Textiles -
Series 8000.

Please contact the main office of Nazdar for a branch location in your
area.

3M(TM) Reflective Ink for Textiles - Series 8000
Nazdar Shawnee
Corporate Office
8501 Hedge Lane Terrace
Shawnee, KS 66227-3290
Phone: 913/422-1888
Toll Free: 800/677-4657
Cust Service:800/767-9942
Technical Service - Dan Miller
Toll Free: 800/767-9942
Fax:913/422-2296

Nazdar


----------



## coalminecanary

Hey there, did you get an answer from them about pricing and availability? Or online stores that carry it?


----------



## staned

i'm not sure the ink carries the same safety rating(or any rating at all) that the tape does. using on safety jackets might be a legal issue. sorry. stan


----------



## coalminecanary

3M replies fast. I got a reply today about this ink with some options for local (or semi-local) distributors. For anyone interested, your best bet is to contact 3M for info pertaining to your location. They were not able to point me to an online distributor which is what I was hoping for.

If I can track this stuff down, I'll post here about the pricing too


----------



## RichardGreaves

coalminecanary said:


> Hey there, did you get an answer from them about pricing and availability? Or online stores that carry it?



The online branch of Nazdar is SourceONE Online and they list 3M Reflective.

SourceOne - - - - 3M 8000 Reflective Textile Screen Ink

3M801004 3M8010 GRAY GALLON US$277.72 
3M801104 3M8011 SILVER GALLON US$241.50 
3M801504 3M8015 WHITE GALLON US$241.50

============================================
_Richard Labov, Chairman of Union Ink Company has written:_

There are no OSHA regulations or any other Federal regulations on any reflective ink.

There are however, Standards from NFPA (National Fire Protection Association ) which call for retro-reflected candlepower of 200-500. Most municipal Fire and Police Departments in the USA require that this standard be met on "Turn-out" gear or Safety gear.

3M, maker of the reflective beads and Scotchlite, will tell you that neither their reflective ink nor any one else's (including Union and Pavonine) can come any where near to 200 CP. Most inks, including theirs, are in the 25 CP area, and one might get up to 50 CP with special treatment (dusting on reflective beads).

While Union's, Pavonine's, 3M's, Rutland's, Wilflex and other inks on the market are good for all kinds of athletic gear (joggers, bicycle, etc.), it is impossible to meet the NFPA-Fire Dept. standards with a reflective ink.

The only way to meet their standards are with Scotchlite plastic film, sewn or adhered, or making a transfer using the new special Scotchlite Plastic film for transfers and screen printing the special transfer adhesive on the back of the film.

Inks (for the athletic gear) are available by the quart from many sources.


with kind regards,

Richard Labov, Chairman 800-526-0455
Union Ink Company, Inc. 201-945-5766
453 Broad Avenue


----------



## staned

thats what i was looking for. i knew there was some kind of standard, thanks richard. that said the wilflex reflects very good.


----------



## Skf

international coatings makes some, the best place i found it is at atlas screen printing. 
its like 100 a quart. 

i have a quart of reflective silver ink i dont need anymore. its brand new, feel free to message me selling it for way under cost


----------



## SPC

A while ago I was looking into printing reflective stripes for a local construction company, but the ink is not nearly as reflective as the tape, yet still very expensive. One Stroke has one and there advice was to itemize the cost of the ink on the customer's invoice, which I had never before thought of doing. I was nervous about buying a $250 gallon of ink that wasn't going to be what I needed. I ended up printing on the ANSI approved reflective clothing, and I am going to say that everyone was much happier than they would have been.


----------



## sjidohair

What about refective vinyl? I saw some at imprintables, or specialty graphics, while looking for safety green vinyl


----------



## ditab72

Skf said:


> international coatings makes some, the best place i found it is at atlas screen printing.
> its like 100 a quart.
> 
> i have a quart of reflective silver ink i dont need anymore. its brand new, feel free to message me selling it for way under cost


Do you still have this ink available? What kind is it and what is your take on it as far as how well it works. I was looking at One Strokes reflective ink, but I wouldn't be doing enough to warrent buying a whole gallon of it...especially not knowing how well it works.

Thanks 
Anita


----------



## mostafasaad

what about reflective inks for heat transfers? do you have any idea on where can i find those ? or i can use the same 3M reflectives ?

Thanks 
mostafa


----------



## RichardGreaves

*Reflective ink for heat transfers?*



mostafasaad said:


> what about reflective inks for heat transfers? do you have any idea on where can i find those ? or i can use the same 3M reflectives ?



Water based inks don't heat transfer as well as plastisol inks. The majority of the ink is water - that has to change into a vapor, leaving a much reduced final ink deposit to actually heat transfer.

 For almost fool proof reflective transfers, I suggest you use Union Ink's Flash-Trans (FLTR) utilizing real 3M Scotchlite Reflective Transfer Film. 

You print your design using a special clear glue and when you heat transfer, the heated glue sticks to the garment and pulls the perfectly coated, flat, smooth 3M reflective film off the backing sheet and it _really _reflects.
Name of Ink Line (LINE CODE)

Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks
In the transfer inks section.


----------



## bikerspost

Is the 3m reflective ink better than optilux?


----------



## RichardGreaves

The Optilux 901 reflective sheet from ICC uses the same principles as Union FlashTrans. If you're doing the printing, you will know with one test sheet of each.

The 3M Scotchlite brand has a huge reflective film reputation.

I've never used Optilux and don't know how it compares to FlashTrans.

Call ICC's resident screen printing guy Ed Branigan at ICC in Los Angeles and tell him what you want to do.
800/423-4103


----------



## CANUCME

Keep in mind that reflective ink doesn't have the same candle power as a transfer. 

We find CAD cut a lot cheaper for any graphic that's not heavily detailed.


----------



## chris1234q

Optilux 507 Enhanced Reflective Plastisol [OP507] - $80.00 : Atlas Screen Supply Company, You source for best screen printing supplies dlivered fast.

i found this paint should give you the look you want, a bit expensive


----------

